# Deagel still forecasting 260 million population drop for the U.S.



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

You may have already heard of this, but according to Deagel.com, a website which uses as their sources various US government agencies, they are still forecasting a population drop for the United States of 260 million people between now and 2025. It also shows a drop in gross domestic product from $18 trillion to only $949 billion in 2025 with GDP per capita dropping from $55,855 in 2015 to only $15,517 in 2025. What does Deagel know that Americans don't?

If not for a massive 'die-off', how else could the population of the US go from 321 million people to only 61 million people in less than 10 years?

A couple years ago they responded with a brief explanation, but what it boiled down to was the collapse of the western financial system.

United States of America

A new report by the accounting firm PricewaterhouseCoopers, the west will become the new third world. PwC warns that the economies of country's such as Indonesia, Mexico, Egypt and Pakistan are on pace to overtake the economies of Italy and Canada in the future while '1st world' nations such as the United States are forecast to fall not into the group of '2nd world nations', but join 3rd world nations such as Venezuela, North Korea and the other 'developing' countries of Africa, Asia and Latin America. The PricewaterhouseCoopers study sounds much like the Deagel explanation.

https://www.sprottmoney.com/Blog/the-west-will-become-the-new-third-world-pricewaterhousecoopers-jeff-nielson.html

This One Chart Shows The Fall Of America


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Been reading predictive fiction like that since 1983. Usually comes out with a prediction that in 10 years SHTF. Didn't happen and while even dead clocks are right twice a day I don't see this one happening in the next ten years either.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I can envision circumstances where 260 million people might WISH they were dead.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Some of those countries mentioned are too backward or corrupt to go to the fore front and would actually backslide without US/western aid and markets. I do not foresee Canada being the economic juggernaut if the US goes down. I view Canada being very strongly linked to the US if something that apocalyptic occurs.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

There are many credible people who have been, and still are predicting various versions of economic collapse in the United States. With the debt and bubbles that have been created I don't know how it's unavoidable. But who knows? 

I'll just say that if a worse case collapse did happen, Deagel's numbers wouldn't be that far off. Their 260 million number might even be low.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have no idea if the OP situation will occur or not, but I pray that we getrid of the estimated 20-50 million illegals and visa/green card holders.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My critique of that would be the need for more then a grid failure. The report by the Dept of Defense on an EMP strike against America said we would lose 90% of the country (or could) and 70% of the loss was to disease, 20% to violence, and 10% other (early accidental and age I gather). Since an economic collapse doesn't necessarily include a systematic loss more than the grid I could imagine the violence and some spread of disease due to poor hygiene but not on the EMP level.

And PS sprott is a consistent seller of doom and gloom to push his metals.



C.L.Ripley said:


> There are many credible people who have been, and still are predicting various versions of economic collapse in the United States. With the debt and bubbles that have been created I don't know how it's unavoidable. But who knows?
> 
> I'll just say that if a worse case collapse did happen, Deagel's numbers wouldn't be that far off. Their 260 million number might even be low.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

The collapse scenerio were talking about here would be a multi-year event with a cascading serious of other events. Including probable loss of power. Just look at what happened recently in Brazil, a classic example of WROL. Would people even go to their jobs at utility companies in such an environment or would they stay home to protect their wives and children? There are so many bad variables it boggles the mind.

Think about Venezuela for a minute. Their current economic crises has already been going on a couple years and has really just begun. The great depression lasted about 10 years. Anything as devastating happening in America today will be orders of magnitude worse.

The average family has about three days worth of food in their home, some less than that. Then there are some who think they are REALLY prepared and have 3-6 months worth. But in a multi-year event like a modern day American depression, you'd have to think in much longer terms. How are you going to survive in a year? In five years? In ten?

1. If you you don't have a renewable water source you are probably screwed.
2. If you don't have a way to produce your own food you are probably screwed.
3. If you can't stay warm and sheltered you are probably screwed.
4. If you can't keep someone from taking 1-3 from you, you are screwed


And even for "preppers' eventually, stored food — assuming you can hold on to it will run out. And that nice survival garden in your backyard will not supply enough food for all your needs. You would need to farm about one half to one full acre of land just to produce a yearly diet for one person. The only viable solution is at a community level. But banning together with enough people to do all the work of producing food for an entire community is easier said than done. It would take up a lot of resources: time, labor, seed, arable land, machinery, and so on. And that's not even taking into account trying to guard it from the various people and groups trying to take it from you. They say prepare for the worse and hope for the best, but I don't think a lot of people even fully understand what the worse entails. Would it be bad as a year without power? IMO it would be worse, because you'd probably be facing that and a whole lot more over a period of many years.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe they are talking about getting rid of all the illegal aliens. Can you imagine that? All those people no longer sucking at the government teet, jobs available, housing available, traffic alleviated. American would truly be great again.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Can we add liberals to the list?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

An event in the middle of december or january that stopped food distribution, turned off power, water, medical, etc.... 

if it was a bad winter... 90% of the northern states would be dead from starvation, exposure, and then illness as bodies decayed
southern states would have more violence then weather deaths.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> If not for a massive 'die-off', how else could the population of the US go from 321 million people to only 61 million people in less than 10 years?


Without a massive die-off it couldn't.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Of All the conspiracy theories I ever read or heard about this is #1!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

EMP sure, but short of that no. That is the thing short of an EMP you won't shut off those things you may delay them there may be interruptions but they aren't going away. Let's look at Brazil and Venezuelan calamity, for as bad as it is they aren't losing 70% of their population are they, and we have far more resources then those countries.



Maine-Marine said:


> An event in the middle of december or january that stopped food distribution, turned off power, water, medical, etc....
> 
> if it was a bad winter... 90% of the northern states would be dead from starvation, exposure, and then illness as bodies decayed
> southern states would have more violence then weather deaths.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

There are a lot of well fed people up here where I am.... Im going to eat them first!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stowlin said:


> EMP sure, but short of that no. That is the thing short of an EMP you won't shut off those things you may delay them there may be interruptions but they aren't going away. Let's look at Brazil and Venezuelan calamity, for as bad as it is they aren't losing 70% of their population are they, and we have far more resources then those countries.


major pandemic could cut off food and energy... no workers or drivers... no food, no grocery stores, no hospitals, etc

Venezuela has an average temp of 75 degrees.. if they had a true winter... it would be worse... plus the government controls the production

it is hard to compare the different countries... but image if you will a major illness/pandemic/emp that keeps workers home...one major blizzard could very well shut down all travel in places like Maine, PA, NY, VT, MT, SD, NH...etc....

read "Jakarta Pandemic" https://www.amazon.com/Jakarta-Pandemic-Apocalyptic-Dystopian-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0047DX080


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

While I agree that many have predicted the end of days for many years, I do believe that we are a fragile society and only gets more fragile as time passes. As said, an EMP would destroy our nation. I have heard the 90% of the population figure dead from a few sources and do believe that it could be accurate given several factors, including what Maine-Marine said. A serious meltdown of the U.S. economy would likely end up with a huge number of deaths, maybe not 90%, but I would be willing to bet at least 50-60%.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

We are more robust then you guys think. After all we survived 8 years of obama!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> We are more robust then you guys think. After all we survived 8 years of obama!


I think that we are more vulnerable than we appear. Many things that point to this. All one has to do is recognize how dependent the masses are on the machine of society running as it does without bumps in the road. I have no confidence in the get a trophy for showing up generations.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I think that we are more vulnerable than we appear. Many things that point to this. All one has to do is recognize how dependent the masses are on the machine of society running as it does without bumps in the road. I have no confidence in the get a trophy for showing up generations.


And yet after 9/11 the military enrollments surged and our nation rallied together. Of course there will be those that will suffer like those who couldn't get out of Katrinas' way and many died. Yes they shouldn't have had to die if they'd be prepared. Still a lot of people there didn't die and survived just fine - we didn't even lose near 1%. A few years later when fires struck San Diego and put people out of their homes I don't think there was one death as the people there rallied together. I am not saying there are not problem areas like Oakland and bezerkely, but to think in percentages like 50% or higher due to economic conditions - I don't see that. Pandemic - sure - EMP - sure - but not purely economic.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> And yet after 9/11 the military enrollments surged and our nation rallied together. Of course there will be those that will suffer like those who couldn't get out of Katrinas' way and many died. Yes they shouldn't have had to die if they'd be prepared. Still a lot of people there didn't die and survived just fine - we didn't even lose near 1%. A few years later when fires struck San Diego and put people out of their homes I don't think there was one death as the people there rallied together. I am not saying there are not problem areas like Oakland and bezerkely, but to think in percentages like 50% or higher due to economic conditions - I don't see that. Pandemic - sure - EMP - sure - but not purely economic.


I totally agree on regional events and even war being a challenge that our nation and people can and will rise to meet. 
With that said, a SHTF event will not be a regional or expected event. It will be an event that will rock everyone and will lead to mass chaos and mass death. An economic collapse would result in massive death. How would a thoroughly dependent society eat, get their medication, etc? You would be guaranteed violence on an epic scale when all money in banks, savings and 401Ks are lost. 
I think that you are too optimistic, and we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

That would make for a big stinking pile o' people!


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

EMP scenarios estimate casualty figures like those. Interesting parallel.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Guess I didn't read anything about an event, all I read was about an economic collapse. We had a pretty bad economic collapse in 08-09 and I don't recall even 1/10th of 1% of the population dying off because of it. I'm sure there was an increase in suicides and some violence but the numbers just don't come anywhere close to what is projected in the OP document. Again all I read about was an economic collapse - and that alone I don't see killing off half our population.



RedLion said:


> I totally agree on regional events and even war being a challenge that our nation and people can and will rise to meet.
> With that said, a SHTF event will not be a regional or expected event. It will be an event that will rock everyone and will lead to mass chaos and mass death. An economic collapse would result in massive death. How would a thoroughly dependent society eat, get their medication, etc? You would be guaranteed violence on an epic scale when all money in banks, savings and 401Ks are lost.
> I think that you are too optimistic, and we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Guess I didn't read anything about an event, all I read was about an economic collapse. We had a pretty bad economic collapse in 08-09 and I don't recall even 1/10th of 1% of the population dying off because of it. I'm sure there was an increase in suicides and some violence but the numbers just don't come anywhere close to what is projected in the OP document. Again all I read about was an economic collapse - and that alone I don't see killing off half our population.


Sorry, but 2008-09 was no where near an economic collapse. A recession sure, but we have remained in recession since then. Even the Great Depression was not an economic collapse, but definitely worse than anything since. Again, we will have to agree to disagree.


----------

